# Single Male/Tx



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Country:USA
State/Region: Texas
City/Town: DFW area (in Bedford)
Number of rats: 1
Gender: male
Age(s): approx 1.5 years
Name(s): Tiny
Colours: Minky Agouti Self with BIG dumbo ears!
Neutered: not yet 
Reason for rehoming: Tiny has been rehomed *a lot *due to his inability to be homed with other ratties. But he LOVES humans!
Temperament: Tiny is a bit gun shy due to the fact that he has had many homes and has not been fortunate wiht any of them. We've had him at the rescue since Sept and he has been wonderful. He just needs love and he gives TONS of it back. Tiny is a BIG boy and I think that puts alot of people off. He doesnt bite, loves to cuddle and be cuddled.
Medical problems: none. clean bill of health by vet
Will the group be split: single rat - does NOT do well with others...he gets 'home aggresive'
Transport available: will meet up to an hour away; possible rattie train
Other:
URL of Pictures: http://pets.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/RMCASW/photos/view/6f50?b=26
URL of Videos: 
Preferred donation: $10
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: absolutely


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

If he's neutered and if there was a way to get him to Baton Rouge, LA I'd be happy to adopt him.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey, I used to live in Baton Rouge and before baton rouge I lived in Chalmette. THen I moved to Marerro (bet you can guess what my voice sounds like) lol

Let me check on some things - there MAY be a way!
And its my goal to have all boys neutered before leaving. Tiny isnt neutered yet. Ive just finished going back and forth wiht a vet and finally got them down to 35 a neuter if I bring in ALL the boys! yay!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

So how's it coming with Tiny?


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Ive put out the feelers for the rattie train to get there - just waiting to hear back.

He's such a smart guy - last week my hubby taught him to sit on command. i know it sounds simple, but he is so big that watching him do it, is FUNNY lol


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol, I can imagine! xD


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you so much for being interested in him.

Tiny is a great guy but he is always looked over because he is big and everyone waants little baby cuteness.

Also, since he just doesnt seem to be able to live with other boys, that puts people off. But he is just so sweet and so sensitive. I just threw someone out of the rat room last week for calling him a 'sewer rat'. His minky coloring is gorgeous and soft....

Maybe I can even talk hubby into driving to BR for a trip home if I cant get the rattie train in motion....


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I just had my fiancee order a second level to my Ferret Nation so if intro's don't go well with my rats Tiny will have that level all to his squishy self!

No rat is a sewer rat to me!
(Of course...I've never seen a wild rat in person...)


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

So far i have 2 possible rides for the rattie train & one definate - sorry its taking so long! will keep you updated. btw, my email addy for direct contact: [email protected]


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

It's ok, the cage hasn't gotten here yet! x_X


----------

